# New does



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

OK I think I'll post pics of my new does too. Please let me know what you think of them as I'm still new to this! 
Happy 
















Rainey
















Muffin
















Brandy
















Thanks again guys! :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am wondering if it is the camera angle or when shrinking them that makes the goaties look so thin across the shoulders.

I do like the girls - especally Happy! You last doe looks a bit like one of my Boer X in the face!

Are you planning on showing them??


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they look good :thumb:


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks. The last one is a Boer cross. The first two have been shown and they did well but I don't know if I will show them. I think the angles are funny too.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Nice, feminine does that are attractive from the profile. Perhaps a bit narrow through the chest but definitely sound foundation stock.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

The narrow thing...could they grow out of that? I'm not sure i know how that works.lol The first two are yearlings and the other two are 3 to 5 months old. My horses seem to.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They could out grow it but some dont. I have a boer doe that is a yearling and she is just as narrow as she was when I first got her. Breed them to a well built buck and their kids may be well built as well.


----------

